# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Bienvenue chez les ch'tis

## copin

Le nord contre attaque... et vous souhaite bienvenue!  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon j'ai t voir le film hier. Franchement j'ai A-D-O-R-E. Le film prend tous les gros clichs qui existe sur le nord et les amplifie...

Que du bonheur! Pour les ch'tis, comme moi, on rit de nous mme et de notre drle de patois... Mais surtout des clichs qui nous collent souvent  la peau.

Pour ti'zot" qui n's nin v'nu dench nord d'euss vie, j'ch pouro t"dire qu'ch film il est bin comme nou'zot. Simple est drle...

----------


## lper

Cool, je vais foncer le voir ce we !!  ::king:: 

[Edit]
Damned faut attendre la semaine prochaine pour les non-ch'tis.... ::?:

----------


## afrodje

J'esprais qu'il ne soit pas un navet.

a me rassure.  ::):

----------


## ben_harper

Je suis persuad que ce film va faire encore mieux que la bouse d'astrix.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## scheu

Le Ch'Nord en force !!!
C'est une magnifique rgion chaleureuse et accueillante que je vous invite  dcouvrir

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ouais, enfin dj dans le trailer, ils nous annonce :
"en t 0 ou 1C, l'hiver ca descend, ca descend, -10, -20, -30C >_<

----------


## Mathusalem

ben moi j'ai rien compris au coup du chien dj dans la bande annonce, alors j'ai peur pour le film entier  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

Je ne suis pas ch'ti mais j'ai compris quand mme  ::lol:: 


"Ce sont les chiens" en francais  ::roll::  , ce sont les siens.
"chat" = a

----------


## lper

Comme la plupart du temps, quand on conseille un film  quelqu'un il est souvent du, alors je dis 'n'y allez pas, c'est du pur brun' !  ::aie:: 
Franchement, plus srieusement, c'est une grosse poilade durant 1h30, toute la salle a applaudi  la fin !  :8O: 
Et pis surtout, vitez les spoils, c'est si bon de dcouvrir ce ptit bijou de comdie...

----------


## Maxoo

> Et pis surtout, vitez les spoils, c'est si bon de dcouvrir ce ptit bijou de comdie...


Il n'y a pas eu de spoil sur ce topic, c'est vrai, d'un autre cot, et c'est tant mieux.

Je vais aller voir le film dans pas longtemps, mais je trouve qu'ils ont bien russi leur promo : ils ont fait parler du film en ne montrant quasiement que les memes extraits.

Alors que pour les bronz 3 ou le dernier Asterix, ils ont quasiement montr tout le film ... du coup on arrive au cin et on connait dj tout.

Moi j'ai hate de le voir !!

----------


## Manumation

En tout cas ils en parlent beaucoup ! La promo est efficace...Je les ai vus (Kad et Dany Boon) dans pas moins de 4 missions  trs forte audience !

Comme quoi, pas besoin d'un norme budget pour faire un super film (enfin, j'espre que c'est un super film...)

----------


## nezdeboeuf62

Bien qu'etant du nord (enfin du 62 exactement  ::D:  ), je n'ai pas encore etait le voir...
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas du nord et qui l'ont vu, est ce que c'est vrai que certaine scne sont incomprehensible? moi je m'en fous mais c'est juste pour savoir  ::lol:: 

Sinon, ce qui me fait le plus "peur" sur ce film c'est que je me demande si ce n'est pas une adaptation de son spectacle "rent'  s'baraque'. Sur le peu de scne que j'ai pu voir pendant la promo j'ai vu la scene au resto o on a le droit  la replique "ds ch'nord on dit pas "'exusez moi je n'ai pas compris votre remarque, auriez vous l'obligeance de rpter' mais 'heeeeiiiinnnnn?' ", tout droit sorti du spectacle

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi je suis plein Sud, et j'ai bien aim le film, il est simple et drle, un bon film  la Dany Boon  ::):

----------


## lper

> Bien qu'etant du nord (enfin du 62 exactement  ), je n'ai pas encore etait le voir...


Inutile de prciser ton origine, on aura facilement reconnu l'accent !  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

Une bande tranche de rigolade

Le plus dur c'est de comprendre ou plutt d'entendre certains passage quand la salle est explos de rire.

Ne pas oublier de rester pour le btisier du gnrique !!

----------


## Dia_FR

trs bon moment de rigolade  ::): 

y a effectivement un ou deux passages bien tendus  traduire mais dans l'ensemble, y a pas de soucis particulier

----------


## mordrhim

Je suis all le voir dimanche.

Trs bon film, la salle tait hilare durant tout le film, et moi aussi ;D

Le deuxime film vu qui est applaudit  la fin de la scance.

Bref  aller voir mme si certaines scenes sont dur  suivre.

----------


## Mamilie

J'ai eu du mal  ne pas glisser de mon sige! Idem: seulement le 2me film de ma longue vie de cinphage o la salle a applaudi  la fin.

Mais bon le premier compte pas c'tait le seigneur des anneaux 1-2-3 de suite en journe spciale avec tout le monde dguis... Pas comparable...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi ou j'ai t il y avait pas assez de monde pour applaudir, pourtant j'y tais le Mercredi  ::aie::

----------


## piro

Moi aussi j'ai bien aim.
Beaucoup de monde (la salle tait pleine - entre 500 et 1000 personnes, sais pas trop).
A la fin on a entendu quelques applaudissement, mais tout au long du film on entendait bien les gens rigoler...

----------


## babyboy

> Bien qu'etant du nord (enfin du 62 exactement  ), je n'ai pas encore etait le voir...
> Pour ceux qui ne sont pas du nord et qui l'ont vu, est ce que c'est vrai que certaine scne sont incomprehensible? moi je m'en fous mais c'est juste pour savoir 
> 
> Sinon, ce qui me fait le plus "peur" sur ce film c'est que je me demande si ce n'est pas une adaptation de son spectacle "rent'  s'baraque'. Sur le peu de scne que j'ai pu voir pendant la promo j'ai vu la scene au resto o on a le droit  la replique "ds ch'nord on dit pas "'exusez moi je n'ai pas compris votre remarque, auriez vous l'obligeance de rpter' mais 'heeeeiiiinnnnn?' ", tout droit sorti du spectacle


Salut !
J'ai vu le spectacle de dany boon  noel, et le film la semaine dernire ... C'est un bon film sans tre non plus un immanquable, une bonne comdie quoi mais qui n'est pas pour moi un incontournable comme le serait les 3 frres ou autres ! Bon vu qu'il n'y a rien d'aussi drole en ce moment on peut donc aller le voir sans problme. Je regrette par contre de trop nombreux gags dans la bande annonce et 2 ou 3 rpliques copies colles du spectacle ... dommage sur ces points la

----------


## BugFactory

Je craignais que ce film soit un navet surfant sur la vague de popularit de Dany Boon, me voil rassur. Et oui, moi aussi je suis du 62 sans tre all le voir. Je le verrai ds qu'il sortira en vido. D'ici l, j'essaierai d'viter les spoilers.

----------


## babyboy

Zappe la bande annonce alors !!! elle contient une bonne moiti des meilleurs gags du film c'est assez frustrant ...

----------


## lakitrid

> Zappe la bande annonce alors !!! elle contient une bonne moiti des meilleurs gags du film c'est assez frustrant ...


Quand mme pas, je dirais au contraire la bande annonce est assez concentr sur le dbut du film qui est la partie la plus "a(en)ttendu".

----------


## afrodje

Vu hier soir.
Trs bon film. Grand moment de rigolade !

A voir !

----------


## nezdeboeuf62

a y est je l'ai vu hier soir... j'ai rarement autant ri pour un film. Avec quelques scnes assez norme ("je vous appelle et je vous dis quoi" !)

----------


## afrodje

> a y est je l'ai vu hier soir... j'ai rarement autant ri pour un film. Avec quelques scnes assez norme ("je vous appelle et je vous dis quoi" !)


 ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kOrt3x

C'est un super film, super marrant et je suis bien content qu'il a du succs dans toute la france.
Astrix est vraiment un rat du cinma.

Vive le nord !!!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Sekigawa

Trs bon moment !!! Bon a vaut pas un "Diner de cons" mais c'tait tout de mme marrant  ::mouarf:: 
Spcial ddicasse  la tourne du facteur !!!  ::king::

----------


## sam_XIII

super film, j'ai ador

Il a un gros succes en belgique, tous ceux qui ont t le voir m'on dit que la salle tait complete

Et des trucs comme des baraques a frites c'est bien de chez nous  ca  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

> Il a un gros succes en belgique


Et pas qu'en belgique, ils iront jusqu'a Hollywood !


Source : TF1

----------


## nezdeboeuf62

> Et pas qu'en belgique, ils iront jusqu'a Hollywood !
> 
> 
> Source : TF1


d'ailleurs je me demande ce que a peut donner du chti en anglais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Dia_FR

ils vont le faire en prenant les Texans en lieu et place des ch'tits du Nord  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sam_XIII

j'imagine bien un remake avec ben stiller dans quelques annes  ::aie::

----------


## Sekigawa

> Et pas qu'en belgique, ils iront jusqu'a Hollywood !
> 
> 
> Source : TF1


Sa me ferait bien ch** que les ricains le reprennent...  croire qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'en empcher  ::evilred::

----------


## Invit

> Et pas qu'en belgique, ils iront jusqu'a Hollywood !
> 
> Source : TF1


Ouais, il va passer en Amrique mais on est encore loin du succs en Amrique...
Dj que les journalistes qubcois qui ont vu le film sont totalement perplexes et hberlus devant le succs de ce film en France, je ne suis pas sur qu'il fasse fortune du ct francophone de l'Amrique !!

----------


## zodd

vu ce we..

Film sympa, on sourit de temps en temps..on rigole un peu mme.. mais a la base j'avais dit  ma copine que le voir  la tl serait suffisant.. et  la sortie elle m'a dit : "sympa mais tu avais raison..." srieux pourquoi un tel matraquage? c'est bien mais on est loin de la grande vadrouille mme si il y a des clins d'oeil ( j'ai souvent vu la comparaison avec le duo defunes/bourvil ) ou des trois freres... Kad et dany boun sont vraiment pas mal.. mais de l  suciter un tel engouement je reste perplexe.. quelques passages marrant du genre la cit minire..mais l'humour est en grande parti bas sur l'accent des chti.. et mme qd kad sait parler chti, ils en remettent une couche.. sinon zo flix est insipide malgr sa plastique, line renaud est  cot de la plaque et pas du tout crdible.. heureusement qu'annabelle est la pour ballader son p'tit c*l pour redonner un peu d'interet  tous a... bref..phnomne de mode peut etre ou alors contre coup de la mdiocrit d'asterix.. en tout cas.. bah en dvd ca m'aurait suffit quoi.. et les quelques personnes autour de nous au cinma pensaient pareil.. sympa mais il ne faut pas exagrer non plus..

----------


## Skyounet

Je suis all le voir au cin avec mes parents et j'ai trouv aussi bien marrant.

Y'a un autre truc que je trouve bien marrant c'est comme tout le monde se sent concern par le film, tout le monde se trouve une grand-tante Odette qui vit dans le Nord et qui parle comme a, et du coup tout le monde ou presque confirme que ce qui est dit dans le film est vrai parce qu'on lui a dit. Moi a aussi a me fait rire  ::mrgreen:: 

Je le re-regarderai surement quand il sortira en DVD.

Quant au portage amricain  ::vomi::

----------


## millie

Les gens m'ont tellement saoul avec que j'irais pas le voir.

----------


## afrodje

La barre des 15 millions a t franchis  ::D:

----------


## zodd

> Les gens m'ont tellement saoul avec que j'irais pas le voir.


bien dis c'est que je voulais faire, et j'ai cd  la pression de ma petite amie..  ::aie::  faible que je suis.. mais quel plaisir de l'entendre me dire: "tu avais raison.."  ::king::

----------


## afrodje

> Les gens m'ont tellement saoul avec que j'irais pas le voir.


C'est dommage car il vaut le coup  ::(:

----------


## Lung

> C'est dommage car il vaut le coup


Je dis pas que c'est nul, mais c'est pas non plus le chef-d'oeuvre du sicle.

----------


## zodd

> Je dis pas que c'est nul, mais c'est pas non plus le chef-d'oeuvre du sicle.


Je remet encore une couche aussi. ca compense un peu.. en video  la maison c'est largement suffisant..

----------


## ganga

Mais si faut continuer d'aller le voir, peut-tre que l'on pourra enfin dtroner ce satan Titanic  ::D:

----------


## identifiant_bidon

ouais plus que 4 millions pour remplacer un navet par un autre ...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box-office#France

----------


## illight

> Je dis pas que c'est nul, mais c'est pas non plus le chef-d'oeuvre du sicle.


Oui pareil  :;):  C'est un trs bon film franais, a faisait longtemps que c'tait pas arriv  ::): 


(Ay il a battu la grande vadrouille)

----------


## mathieugut

Imaginez il n'y aurait pas les telechargements, les (peut tre) millions d'entres en plus...

----------


## Skyounet

> Imaginez il n'y aurait pas les telechargements, les (peut tre) millions d'entres en plus...


Euh.. non pas des millions quand mme.

----------


## _vince_

> a y est je l'ai vu hier soir... j'ai rarement autant ri pour un film. Avec quelques scnes assez norme ("je vous appelle et je vous dis quoi" !)


Le film est bien marrant surtout que je suis francais et ma copine est belge. Et elle utilise le fameux "je vous/te dis quoi"...

A mon avis, vous apprecierez d'autant plus le film que vous aurez de la famille ou des amis dans le Nord.

Je pense pas que ce soit un chef d'oeuvre mais c'est quand meme bien divertissant.

----------


## zodd

divertissant.. c'est le mot juste..pas plus.

Je trouve presque a dommage pour la grande vadrouille..

----------


## Lung

> Je trouve presque a dommage pour la grande vadrouille..


Pareil.

----------


## mathieugut

> Euh.. non pas des millions quand mme.


Oui peut tre pas des millions, mais ds la sortie du Film dans le Nord (1 semaine avant la sortie nationale), le Mercredi soir le Film tait deja disponible en streaming sur internet...

Mais bon si on compare par exemple avec la Grande Vadrouille, c'est qu'a ce moment l, c'tait peut tre que le cinma etait moins accessible qu'aujourd'hui donc a revient un peu au mme  ::): 

C'est un bon film mais il y a une part de chance dans le succs du film, car il n'est pas non plus extraordinaire...

----------


## zodd

> C'est un bon film mais il y a une part de chance dans le succs du film, car il n'est pas non plus extraordinaire...


ou de mode...

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est un bon film mais il y a une part de chance dans le succs du film, car il n'est pas non plus extraordinaire...


...ou alors le niveau moyen actuel de la production cinmatographique est tellement mdiocre et le public tellement pris pour des c... que le moindre petit film sympa et sans prtention qui se prsente est immdiatement vu comme un immense bol d'air.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cladsam

> Mais bon si on compare par exemple avec la Grande Vadrouille, c'est qu'a ce moment l, c'tait peut tre que le cinma etait moins accessible qu'aujourd'hui donc a revient un peu au mme


Non  l'pqoue il y avait des cins dans le moindre petit bled. Par contre,je serais curieux de voir le nombre d'entres en pourcentage de la population qui tait trs faible en France quand la grande vadrouille est sortie ...

----------


## Invit

> Non  l'pqoue il y avait des cins dans le moindre petit bled. Par contre,je serais curieux de voir le nombre d'entres en pourcentage de la *population qui tait trs faible* en France quand la grande vadrouille est sortie ...


C'est vrai, la France ne comptait que 49 millions d'habitants en 1966... TRES faible...

----------


## DevDX

Bonjour  Toutes et  Tous,

Je ne suis pas all le voir au cinma mais j'ai vu le DVD.

Je me suis bien marr. 
C'est un film comique, il ne faut pas chercher plus loin.
J'ai de la famille dans le 59/62 et ai souvent travaill avec des belges.
C'est peut-tre pour cela que je suis bien rceptif.

Je retiendrai surtout Kad et Dany faisant la tourne du facteur.

Cordialement.
DevDX.

----------


## hegros

j'aime pas dany boum, il ne m'a jamais fais rire je ne le trouve pas drle du tout un peu comme jean luc reichmann qui prsente attention  la marche. 

je suis content qu'il soit sorti comme film car on vends plus de baraque  frite et comme mon camarade roumain aime les frites alors cela me fait plaisir pour lui  ::aie::

----------

